# need to make a baby cradle



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

but can't find any good free plans online anywhere. It's for my second grand child. Do any of you have plans of one that you've built? I want to stay away from spindles if possible. More Shaker or modern or A&C type. Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 
Try the link below tons of free plans..

http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html

=======



ctsooner said:


> but can't find any good free plans online anywhere. It's for my second grand child. Do any of you have plans of one that you've built? I want to stay away from spindles if possible. More Shaker or modern or A&C type. Thanks.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> Try the link below tons of free plans..
> 
> http://www.routerforums.com/email-router-tips-members-only/6945-free-stuff.html
> ...


Thanks. I'll check them out. I've been to a ton of plan sites so far, but nothing like I want to build. Some are too ornate. Mom and dad want simple, so simple it will be. I told them that I'll just nail some pine boards together like in the old days, lol.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At least two members have presented cradles on this forum, here is a link to the one that I remember.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/9389-working-cradle.html


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

At least two members have made and presented baby cradles on the forum, here is a link to one of them which may be of some help.

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/9389-working-cradle.html


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

great project Peter  going to need to build one myself in the spring....

here are a few visuals that might help:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I have a set of plans for the one Bill posted,all most the same ( as the 1st. picture) if you want it I will post it, just need to ask for it,if you want it 

It's from the WoodSmith books..

=========


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Please share if you are able to. I GREATLY appreciate all the responses. I'm still trying to figure out what joints to use along with dimensions etc... Thanks again all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

Will do today 


==========



ctsooner said:


> Please share if you are able to. I GREATLY appreciate all the responses. I'm still trying to figure out what joints to use along with dimensions etc... Thanks again all.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Peter

I will send them to you via. email. 

=====


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I will send them to you via. email.
> 
> =====


Bob, thanks so much. I've also purchased John Shea's measured Shaker drawing book. It's got a beautiful cradle in it. I will probably head up to Birkshire Products to get some claro walnut for the piece. Was told by a close friend that they have great products up there. Can't wait for a guys road trip (two hours or so) from CT.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I will need you to send me a email 1st..or a PM ,the way the forum is setup I can't add any items to the email but once I have your email I have your true email address..


======



ctsooner said:


> Bob, thanks so much. I've also purchased John Shea's measured Shaker drawing book. It's got a beautiful cradle in it. I will probably head up to Birkshire Products to get some claro walnut for the piece. Was told by a close friend that they have great products up there. Can't wait for a guys road trip (two hours or so) from CT.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's one I made.
I soon found that parents like the wind-up swings more than cradles. Maybe the Great-grand-daughter will use it for dolls when she grows up.
From the Sept. 07 issue of Wood magazine.


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Wow, love the through tenons. Very nice lines. I am working on my dovetailing and will do a Shaker style with dovetails by hand. I want to get really thin pins and space them out so that they look hand done. I know this is a router forum, but I want to do them by hand this time. I agree about a motorized one, but it will look great with HIS dolls, lol.


----------



## Perry (Jan 12, 2011)

*An Classic Stylr Cradle Plan*

Hello , I may have the cradle plan you are looking for . It is from an old woodworking magazine and is a simple design . I can not post a link to it yet because I am new to this forum so please email me at [email protected] if you would like to see it , Thanks .


----------

